# Multiple Valves with Rainbird TBOS-BT



## Pahonix (Aug 9, 2020)

I have 6 different areas with timers/controllers in my yard.

One area has 3 valves hooked into one timer. They are all wired in together to one controller and they all turn off and on at the same time which is what I want.

I decided this year to upgrade the controller to the Rainbird TBOS-BT which is a bluetooth single valve controller. I want this to turn all three valves on at the same time like it did before on the schedule that I set. So I wired them all together and got it to work.

So I can go into the app and manually turn the system on and all three valves open and everything works fine.

However, when I set the schedule up, and the time comes for them to turn on, only one valve turns on. All three should turn on so I went back out and got into the app and turned them on and all three work. But then I tried the schedule again and it didn't work, only one valve (the same one) turns on.

Any ideas?


----------



## beesouth (Aug 10, 2020)

I might disconnect one of the three and see if two work as you want.
Try different times/durations/etc?
Could it be a time of day water pressure thing?
Of course, I'm just throwing darts.


----------

